# Mavs For 2005-06 Season Champs!!!!!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

put ur name down here if u think the mavs will rip the heat apart in these finals!!!!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

not quite, but i say mavs in 7


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

I also think that the Mavs are going to win the series by 6 or 7


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavs in 6...

I think Heat is playing GREAT BALL right now, but the series with Pistons still hasn't convinced me that they can be NBA Champ because Heat didn't win the series..... Detroit LOST the series.

On the other hand, Dallas beat #1, #2, and #5 seed to advance. #5 seed got whooped. #1 seed win came in dramatic fashions. #2 seed has always given Dallas trouble match-up wise, yet Dallas found a way to win.

If we were playing Miami in Round 1 of the playoffs, I would have said Dallas in a sweep. Since we are talking about NBA Finals, I would say Dallas in 6.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> mavs in 6...
> 
> I think Heat is playing GREAT BALL right now, but the series with Pistons still hasn't convinced me that they can be NBA Champ because Heat didn't win the series..... Detroit LOST the series.
> 
> ...


Dallas in 5.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> mavs in 6...
> 
> *I think Heat is playing GREAT BALL right now, but the series with Pistons still hasn't convinced me that they can be NBA Champ because Heat didn't win the series..... Detroit LOST the series.*
> 
> ...


Dallas didnt win it either.


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> Dallas didnt win it either.


Oh my godness. That's bulls**t. Dallas fought for their victorys or do you think the spurs said: "well we defeated them last year, ok let the Mavs advance to the C-Finals. We don't care about going back to back". I mean first think then write. Every game in Round 2 besides Game 2 was decided by 8 points or less. Don't try to tell us the Mavs won the series because the Spurs LOST it.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> mavs in 6...
> 
> I think Heat is playing GREAT BALL right now, but the series with Pistons still hasn't convinced me that they can be NBA Champ because *Heat didn't win the series..... Detroit LOST the series.*
> 
> ...


I'm glad you acknowledge how well the Heat are playing, and do admit the Pistons didn't look like the Pistons of last year; but the Heat took them out of their game on both offense and defense, made clutch baskets and took the game to the Pistons. Not sure what series you were watching, but the Heat beat the Pistons, the Pistons didn't beat themselves.

The Heat beat the hottest team coming into the playoffs (the Bulls), smashed the also surging Nets, and then beat the three time conference champs.

Both teams haven't exactly had an easy go of it opponent wise in the playoffs.


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

Doggpound said:


> The Heat beat the hottest team coming into the playoffs (the Bulls), smashed the also surging Nets, and then beat the three time conference champs.


Yeah its Ok what you're saying but I think the Mavs had to take the much more harder way than the Heat. Memphis was e gift but then there were the Spurs. The three times world champ and also defending champion and after this very hard series there were the Suns. And I think they're not easier to beat than the Spurs.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Mavs in 6.. but they do have a habit of closing series' out on the road, so it could end in 5... but I doubt it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Doggpound said:


> I'm glad you acknowledge how well the Heat are playing, and do admit the Pistons didn't look like the Pistons of last year; but the Heat took them out of their game on both offense and defense, made clutch baskets and took the game to the Pistons. Not sure what series you were watching, but the Heat beat the Pistons, the Pistons didn't beat themselves.
> 
> The Heat beat the hottest team coming into the playoffs (the Bulls), smashed the also surging Nets, and then beat the three time conference champs.
> 
> Both teams haven't exactly had an easy go of it opponent wise in the playoffs.


It was difficult to tell whether MIA beat DET, or DET simply beat themselves because DET was missing jumpers with wide open looks. They were even missing lay-ups! I hope you are right about MIA beating DET because that would actually make the series worth watching. A one-sided contest would make this an extremely boring finals.

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ofcourse Miami Beat DET. They couldnt stop Miami. It ended at game 6 which means that Miami beat them.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol i dont think many people think that dallas will win cause there aint many names on it


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

dont wanna jinx


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Closing it out on the road would suck IMO, simply because of the lack of post-game ceremonies.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

1337 said:


> Closing it out on the road would suck IMO, simply because of the lack of post-game ceremonies.


In a 2-3-2 format, the Mavs could "drop" a couple on the road - but that's dangerous thinking.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

rockets fan here but rooting for teh mavs the whole way through the playoffs, i like basically the whole team except dampier because he rates himself too high and doesnt back himself up, but anyways one of my top 3 favorite players is dirk and it would be great to see him get a ring this year and many more, i think they will lose 2 on the road, and as i said all along, dallas wins teh series in 6 games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

of course you can count Drag in...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm torn. Part of me just wants to sweep the heat and show them what a horrid team they are and how bad the East really is. The other part of me wouldn't mind taking 1 in Miami and coming home with a 3-2 lead to close it out in front of the home crowd. Having said that, I think that losing 2 games to this pathetic Heat team would want to make me cry. 

I say sweep them and celebrate at the Parade!!!


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm torn. Part of me just wants to sweep the heat and show them what a horrid team they are and how bad the East really is. The other part of me wouldn't mind taking 1 in Miami and coming home with a 3-2 lead to close it out in front of the home crowd. Having said that, I think that losing 2 games to this pathetic Heat team would want to make me cry.
> 
> I say sweep them and celebrate at the Parade!!!


lol u gotta be kidding me man, first off theres not gonna be any sweep and all u guys need is just 1 win in Miami if not the tides will change quickly..down 0-2 in the finals means nothing especially when the next 3 games are on the opponent's homecourt.It could easily become 3-2 for Miami or Dallas,either way whichever team wins game 5 will be the winner of the series


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Mavs in 5!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

At least you still have hope.
Home or on the road, the way Miami is playing it really won't matter. Miami is the 3rd best team we have played in the playoffs, and they are playing like it right now. Dallas has been great on the road and I would expect nothing less tommorrow night. Even if Miami does somehow takes 2 of 3 at home, there is no way in the world they win 2 in a row in Dallas. Not a chance.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

thacarter said:


> lol u gotta be kidding me man, first off theres not gonna be any sweep and all u guys need is just 1 win in Miami if not the tides will change quickly..down 0-2 in the finals means nothing especially when the next 3 games are on the opponent's homecourt.It could easily become 3-2 for Miami or Dallas,either way whichever team wins game 5 will be the winner of the series


Assuming there IS a game 5...


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Assuming there IS a game 5...



What more can I say ?????? :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Heat have no chance. They are beginning to show that they cant play against Dallas. IMO, Dallas has only had to average games so far. They were not that good. Miami has had bad games though. No matter how motivated Shaq is, it seems that they have found a way to stop him. He's probably just gonna try to hard and end up getting a few offensive fouls.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

This is great. A great team that aren't full of themselves are going to win!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

mavs in 6 they'll drop 2 on the road and win 1 there and win the last one at home but it would be awesome to win it in miami lol in there face


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We were all wrong


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea because the Mavs vanished.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> We were all wrong


Thanks for the subtle reminder. :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Doing this to show that next season, if we get this far not too get cocky


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> The Heat have no chance. They are beginning to show that they cant play against Dallas. IMO, Dallas has only had to average games so far. They were not that good. Miami has had bad games though. No matter how motivated Shaq is, it seems that they have found a way to stop him. He's probably just gonna try to hard and end up getting a few offensive fouls.


its funny how things can change so fast.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I know. If the Mavs played the same way they were in games 1 and 2, maybe it would have been different. But no they left everything in Dallas and let the great Miami get to them.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

God, I hate Miami now, I saw the parade and you know they smashed a car with the Mavs logo on it, Wade personally called out the Mavs saying we have no class by scheduling the parade and Shaq guarantees another win next year


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> its funny how things can change so fast.


 It's funny how you never shut up


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> It's funny how you never shut up


LOL... they won. They can reserve the right to talk trash.

Next year will be different.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

funny thing I was right about the finals. I said in another thread this


> This series will be deteremined by the fouls called, not the players or coaches. Who ever gets the fouls will win this series.


 and i was right. Gah I hate it when I'm right


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Seed said:


> funny thing I was right about the finals. I said in another thread this and i was right. Gah I hate it when I'm right


 Damnit man, you suck lol jp


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Let the thread die please.
I get nautious everytime I see it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No! This way we know not to be cocky IF we get back there again next year

It was all about Karma, what comes around goes around


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It was all about the Mavs doing a big Magic trick.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Explain.


----------

